# Isaiah Crowell arrested in Athens



## hayseed_theology (Apr 1, 2011)

You knew this was coming:

www.ajc.com/sports/uga/crowell_arrested.htm


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice try


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nice try



Surely somebody doesn't know what day it is, or am I the only poor sucker who usually falls for these things?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

hahahahhahahha  well done.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Boy Nitram came a runnin.  LOL.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boy Nitram came a runnin.  LOL.



I know I really hope he didnt do it.  I'd hate to see all that wasted talent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know I really hope he didnt do it.  I'd hate to see all that wasted talent.



the thing is, you won't see me helping any of our guys throw down the race card.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> the thing is, you won't see me helping any of our guys throw down the race card.



so why did hayseed choose crowell instead of murray?  

bc one is more believable than the other...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so why did hayseed choose crowell instead of murray?



Because Crowell has received a lot more press than Murray.  Most of the excitement in 2011 has surrounded Crowell, not Murray.


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so why did hayseed choose crowell instead of murray?
> 
> bc one is more believable than the other...



Numbers don't lie!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so why did hayseed choose crowell instead of murray?
> 
> bc one is more believable than the other...



That depends on the hypothetical crime.

Whether Nitram likes it or not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That depends on the hypothetical crime.
> 
> Whether Nitram likes it or not.



OK, the hypothetical crime is scooter-related... Go.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> OK, the hypothetical crime is scooter-related... Go.



That could be any of ours.  Now, if you break it down more and add "emerging from an alley" there definite, shall we say, particularities.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That could be any of ours.  Now, if you break it down more and add "emerging from an alley" there definite, shall we say, particularities.



Helmet stolen or not?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That could be any of ours.  Now, if you break it down more and add "emerging from an alley" there definite, shall we say, particularities.



it takes a true thug to "emerge" on somebody...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Helmet stolen or not?



...we'll go with helmet stolen in this scenario.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> it takes a true thug to "emerge" on somebody...



yeah it does.  fools be creepin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...we'll go with helmet stolen in this scenario.



Welll...what had happened wuz


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Welll...what had happened wuz



I know we are joking around here but let me clear the air.

Just pulling random people over or stopping them on the street just because you think they probablyt did something based solely on their race or appearance is wrong.

But is profiling wrong every single time?  No.  It's smart.

Should a guy that looks like Crowell get pulled over in Sumter County GA because the DNR has gotten word that there are some guys drinking beer and shooting every bird they can kill on a dove field?  No.  

They would target guys that look, dress, and talk like me.  That's just the reality.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know we are joking around here but let me clear the air.
> 
> Just pulling random people over or stopping them on the street just because you think they probablyt did something based solely on their race or appearance is wrong.
> 
> ...



I'm not jesse or al, and the race card is over used, prime example is Warren Moon and Adrian Peterson's stupid recent rants.  Or all the crap surrounding the last election, but there is still actual racism out there.  Last week my friend goes from Augusta to Columbia and stops at a restaurant with his black female coworker.  Hostess goes "table for one?"...  few minutes later they stop for gas.  Attendant says "is that colored girl your girlfriend?"...  Anyway..this ain't the PF so I'm gona leave it at that.  


So Crowell is emerging from an alley on a scooter wearing a helmet that someone said he could have and ....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not jesse or al, and the race card is over used, prime example is Warren Moon and Adrian Peterson's stupid recent rants.  Or all the crap surrounding the last election, but there is still actual racism out there.  Last week my friend goes from Augusta to Columbia and stops at a restaurant with his black female coworker.  Hostess goes "table for one?"...  few minutes later they stop for gas.  Attendant says "is that colored girl your girlfriend?"...  Anyway..this ain't the PF so I'm gona leave it at that.
> 
> 
> So Crowell is emerging from an alley on a scooter wearing a helmet that someone said he could have and ....



Sure there is.  On both sides.  But I'm not going to stop living my life every ten seconds to concede that and consider every possible way that anything that I do and say could possibly construed as 'racist."  And racism wasn't invented in south Carolina or in the south.  it's been around forever.  It's not a Southern problem.  Southern boogeymen just make a convenient scapegoats.  Such is the duality of the Southern thing.

Like you said, this aint the pf.

Crowell emerges from an alley on a scooter with a stolen helmet.  chances are he's up to no good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Crowell emerges from an alley on a scooter with a stolen helmet.  chances are he's up to no good.



Especially since he's got Reuben Houston riding on the back...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Especially since he's got Reuben Houston riding on the back...



Who?  I don't know if we've started doubling up on scooters yet.  I think that is the only way you could possibly make riding a scooter look even dorkier.  I haven't heard about us going all Dumb and Dumber on scooters yet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Such is the duality of the Southern thing.


Stay out the way.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Good one, you got me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok....I looked.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not jesse or al, and the race card is over used, prime example is Warren Moon and Adrian Peterson's stupid recent rants.  Or all the crap surrounding the last election, but there is still actual racism out there.  Last week my friend goes from Augusta to Columbia and stops at a restaurant with his black female coworker.  Hostess goes "table for one?"...  few minutes later they stop for gas.  Attendant says "is that colored girl your girlfriend?"...  Anyway..this ain't the PF so I'm gona leave it at that.
> 
> 
> So Crowell is emerging from an alley on a scooter wearing a helmet that someone said he could have and ....



It goes the other way also.  I watched a black girl and a white boy go into a Burger King the other day and my dad was inside.  When she walked in all the black workers said "what you doing bringing that boy in here" and gave ger a hard time because he was white.


----------

